# Let's talk about sweat



## pendulous (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a very sweaty individual, I'm not proud of it. It doesn't seem to matter what I do, how much of any deodorant available in the UK I wear, or how hot it is, I will sweat like it's Satan's winter retreat.

I'm not in any way fat, I did harbour hopes of gaining weight, but I worry that this can only get worse with more 'insulation'.

I don't think I smell, at least no one's mentioned it, but I'm always wet.

I'm getting desperate now, but I'm loathe to waste a doctor's time. Can anyone suggest anything?

The most effective deodorants known to humanity?
Could it be my diet?
Could it be a symptom of another condition that I should have looked at?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 28, 2008)

http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23068978/

The above site probably gives all the information you could require. I would see the doctor if I was you, just to have some blood tests to rule anything out other than you just being unlucky enough to sweat a lot. Good luck


----------



## Jes (Feb 28, 2008)

i believe there are operations one can have to treat sweat glands and lower sweat production. If you want to fix your problem permanently, it might behoove you to look into a surgical option.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 28, 2008)

Jes said:


> i believe there are operations one can have to treat sweat glands and lower sweat production. If you want to fix your problem permanently, it might behoove you to look into a surgical option.



Oh yes and it also has the other effect of stopping blushing. Some people who have suffered from chronic and debilitating blushing have had this carried out. But it's quite a radical operation I believe, involving the severing of some nerves. It stops facial sweating and sweating of the hands.


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 28, 2008)

Might excess sweat be due to nerves?

My husband, who's 165lb soaking wet, used to sweat like a horse. So *that's* why he's soaking wet!  On the other hand, I don't sweat very much, although I'm nearly triple his size and more sensitive to heat. What gives?

Well, it's probably not due to heat. My husband is just as strong-willed and opinionated as I am. One difference, though, is that he's much more high-strung than I am. Art can be a real bundle of nerves sometimes, probably because he's a perfectionist. That's great for his engineering work, but not so great for his well-being. I've managed to calm him down somewhat in recent years, because I've convinced him to step back sometimes and look at the big picture. Even though he'd like everything to be 100% perfect, he realizes that most people around him can't work like that. Besides, even if he does make everything perfect, things are bound to change in the natural course of events which are out of his control, so he'd need to redo some things anyway.

So now Art aims for 95% perfect, and doesn't sweat the small stuff. Literally. In the last few years he has a more relaxed outlook, and the sweat stains on his clothes have practically disappeared.


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

Like the others, I suggest you see a doc. It isn't normal and it should be checked. In the meantime I suggest aluminiumklorid. Yeah, I know it sounds a bit scary but if you look it up on the web you will see that many find this very useful. You can get it at any pharmacy. Its affordable and you don't need a prescription.
Good luck!


----------



## pendulous (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts.

I'm going to see a doctor soonish.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 1, 2008)

Pendulous, if you google "hyperhidrosis" you might get some good information. Some people are naturally more sweaty than others but depending on where you sweat there are treatments available that work with varying degrees of success. My ex was like this and my daughter inherited it. Her hands, underarms and feet are always sweaty, even when she feels cold. She had test after test and all they came up with was that.

They gave her a product called ... hmm... Drysol I think it was, for her hands. It's a strong antiperspirant. But it's really caustic and caused all sorts of irritation so she stopped using it. But yeah, her hands would DRIP they were so sweaty, and she was a wee thin little thing.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

The Doc gave me Anhydrol Forte, and it works like a charm, it's painFul at times.

No pain, no gain. Although now I've noticed I smell a lot more than I used to. Pungently.

I'm washing much more to keep on top of it.


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2008)

Try using Shield soap.

Its wonderful as it contains a minor deoderant that keeps you fresh longer. I really do notice the different if I use something else, that I dont feel as fresh. I have been using it for ... since I cant remember actually, always used it since I was a child.

Its not expensive so its worth a try for the general feeling of being clean, doesnt stop lots of sweating, but certainly helps keep skin smelling clean.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Pookie said:


> Try using Shield soap.
> 
> Its wonderful as it contains a minor deoderant that keeps you fresh longer. I really do notice the different if I use something else, that I dont feel as fresh. I have been using it for ... since I cant remember actually, always used it since I was a child.
> 
> Its not expensive so its worth a try for the general feeling of being clean, doesnt stop lots of sweating, but certainly helps keep skin smelling clean.



Thanks. I've never heard of it. Is it available at all the usual suspects?


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2008)

yups, its a green pack, a pack of 4, anywheres, tesco, morrisons, asda


----------



## Gingembre (May 20, 2008)

Go with me on this one, i know it sounds weird.......my dad used to sweat a fair bit when he was younger apparently (and it's definitely not size related). He doesn't sweat so much anymore but his sweat used to smell quite bad. A few years ago my mum bought him a deodorant crystal (you can probably find them online, she got it from a little boutiquey place in Bath)...it looks like a small brown rock and you wet it and then rub it on you, like you would a deodorant stick. Works like a charm. It wouldn't have been very expensive, so it might be worth a shot in conjunction with stuff to stop you sweating? I'm not sure if this would do that too...probably not.


----------



## BeaBea (May 26, 2008)

pendulous said:


> The most effective deodorants known to humanity?



Mitchum - is brilliant! Its available everywhere in the UK and in spray, stick and roll-on. I tend to keep all three around for different situations, usually use the unscented one but the girly smelling ones are nice too. Cant say I've tried the mens scented one!

It advertises itself as being good for 48 hours and its the only thing I've ever tried that really REALLY works. I was in 5 hour traffic jam last summer with three other (thin) people in the car. I was the only one who was dry and nice smelling at the end of the journey (Oh and smug! Really, really smug  )

Tracey xx


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 27, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Mitchum - is brilliant! Its available everywhere in the UK and in spray, stick and roll-on. I tend to keep all three around for different situations, usually use the unscented one but the girly smelling ones are nice too. Cant say I've tried the mens scented one!
> 
> It advertises itself as being good for 48 hours and its the only thing I've ever tried that really REALLY works. I was in 5 hour traffic jam last summer with three other (thin) people in the car. I was the only one who was dry and nice smelling at the end of the journey (Oh and smug! Really, really smug  )
> 
> Tracey xx



I second that. I am a Lady Mitchum woman!


----------



## pendulous (Jun 5, 2008)

Pookie said:


> Try using Shield soap.
> 
> Its wonderful





BeaBea said:


> Mitchum - is brilliant!



Ladies, ladies, ladies, thank you so much. With summer approaching, this must the first time in years I'm not dreading it. I should have started this thread so much sooner. Thanks again.


----------

